# Need info on JD LT180



## black00lightnin (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm looking at buying a 2003 JD LT180 (300 hrs, looks like new) with a 48 deck for $1450 and was wondering if that is a good price. What attachments can be added for light grading work? Does it have enough power and weight? Thanks.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That seems a bit high,for a 12 yr old tractor. New price in 2003 was around $2400.
The only attachments for it are a 42" deck,a 48" deck,and a manual-lift 44"snowblade.
I have a 2012 LX266,and it had 300 hrs.I got it for $300 . One like it at the local dealer was only $795,with 288hrs.
It's a bit light for grading work,unless it's loose gravel/dirt.


----------



## black00lightnin (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks. I also read about chronic transmission problems 
So I guess I'll keep looking.


----------

